# Kinh nghiệm chọn mua một nồi cơm điện tốt và phù hợp với gia đình



## vietmom (25/5/18)

*Một chiếc nồi cơm điện tốt không chỉ giúp bạn nấu cơm ngon, nhanh hơn, tiết kiệm năng lượng hơn. Tuy nhiên, không phải ai cũng chọn được một chiếc nồi cơm điện phù hợp nếu như không biết rõ các đặc điểm cũng như tính năng của từng loại nồi.*

Để việc lựa chọn trở nên dễ dàng hơn, hãy tham khảo những kinh nghiệm chọn mua hữu ích dưới đây và cân nhắc kĩ càng trước khi mua nhé.



​
*1. Lựa chọn dung tích nồi*
- Dung tích của nồi cơm điện tương ứng với lượng gạo tối đa mà bạn có thể nấu trong 1 lần do vậy nên chọn dung tích nồi phù hợp với số người trong gia đình bạn hoặc số người ăn.
Cụ thể, một nồi cơm điện thường nấu được từ 5.5 – 10 cốc gạo (1L cho đến 1.8L), trong đó 5 cốc gạo được tính là đủ cho 5 người ăn trong 1 bữa.




_Dung tích nồi bạn chọn sẽ tương ứng với dung tích nồi mà bạn sử dụng thường xuyên_​
*2. Chất liệu lòng nồi*
- Nên chọn lòng nồi làm bằng gang vì lòng nồi bằng nhôm thường nóng nhanh nhưng toả nhiệt không đều nên cơm cũng sẽ chín không đều bằng.
- Tốt nhất nên chọn lòng nồi có phủ lớp chống dính dày để dễ dàng vệ sinh khi cơm bị cháy dính vào đáy nồi. Ngoài ra, độ bền lớp chống dính của các loại nồi rất khác nhau nên bạn cần chú ý chọn mua của các nhãn hiệu uy tín để đảm bảo hơn.




_Chọn lòng nồi có phủ lớp chống dính để vệ sinh dễ hơn_​
*3. Lựa chọn chức năng*
- Các loại nồi cơm điện đơn giản thường chỉ có một công tắc hoạt động.
- Một số dòng nồi cơm điện tử mới và cao cấp thường có thêm nhiều chức năng như hẹn giờ, chế độ nấu nhanh, chế độ hâm nóng và nhiều chức năng khác. Do vậy, bạn nên cân nhắc xem liệu mình có cần một chiếc nồi cơm điện với nhiều chức năng không hay chỉ cần một chiếc nồi đơn giản là đủ.




_Cân nhắc xem liệu bạn cần một chiếc nồi cơm điện đơn giản hay đa chức năng_​
*4. Lựa chọn nhãn hiệu*
- Nên chọn nhãn hiệu lớn, có tên tuổi như Sharp, Toshiba, Panasonic, Supor để đảm bảo chất lượng và độ bền của sản phẩm.
- Các nhãn hiệu nổi tiếng thường có chất lượng sản phẩm, chế độ bảo hành và dịch vụ khách hàng rất tốt. Điều này là rất cần thiết trong trường hợp sản phẩm bạn mua gặp trục trặc hay bị rơi vỡ cần sửa chữa.




_Chọn nhãn hiệu nổi tiếng và có uy tín để đảm bảo chất lượng của sản phẩm._​
*5. Các đặc điểm khác*
- Chọn loại có dây điện đủ dài để cắm được tới ổ điện.
- Khi mua nồi, phải chọn đúng nồi có điện áp phù hợp với hệ thống điện của gia đình bạn. Tốt nhất nên hỏi người bán hoặc xem hướng dẫn sử dụng để biết những thông tin này.
- Nên chọn nồi có quai xách hoặc tay cầm rộng, dây điện tháo rời hoặc có thể rút gọn vào trong để tiện di chuyển và cất giữ.
- Nồi có nắp bằng thuỷ tinh thường dễ quan sát và kiểm tra xem cơm đã chín chưa.
- Chọn nồi có lỗ thoát hơi nước lớn hoặc nắp đậy trong để cơm chín đều hơn và không bị nát.




_Chọn nồi có quai xách và dây điện rút gọn để tiện di chuyển và cất giữ_​
*6. Lựa chọn vật dụng đi kèm.*
- Nên chọn loại nồi có đi kèm các vật dụng như: xửng hấp, cốc đong gạo, muỗng lấy cơm…
- Muỗng lấy cơm đi kèm với nồi thường là muỗng nhựa, giúp bạn lấy phần cơm ở đáy nồi mà không làm xước hoặc hỏng lớp chống dính.




_Muỗng lấy cơm giúp lấy cơm ở đáy nồi mà không làm xước hoặc hỏng lớp chống dính_​
*7. Cân nhắc giá cả*
- Nếu tài chính dư dả, bạn hãy chọn một chiếc nồi cao cấp, chất lượng tốt để sử dụng lâu dài thay vì mua một chiếc nồi rẻ tiền mà chỉ dùng được vài tháng.
- Tuy nhiên, bạn hãy tìm kiếm các bảng so sánh giá cả và chức năng của các sản phẩm trên mạng, nhờ đó tìm được một chiếc nồi phù hợp với túi tiền mà vẫn đáp ứng nhu cầu sử dụng của bạn. Hoặc bạn cũng có thể theo dõi các chương trình bán hàng giá tốt để vừa có được sản phẩm "ngon" mà không chi trả quá nhiều chi phí.




_Chọn một chiếc nồi phù hợp với túi tiền mà vẫn đáp ứng nhu cầu sử dụng của bạn_​
*8. Cân nhắc khi mua hàng trên mạng*
- Khi mua hàng trên mạng, bạn nên chọn các trang web bán hàng uy tín, nơi bạn có thể tìm thấy những sản phẩm phổ biến và mới nhất cũng như các thông tin hữu ích về sản phẩm.
- Ngoài ra cũng cần phải chú ý đến dịch vụ chăm sóc khách hàng và các điều khoản mua hàng của trang web bạn định mua.
- Nếu có thời gian, bạn cũng nên dành thời gian để đọc các so sánh và nhận xét về các loại nồi để lựa chọn được một chiếc nồi cơm điện ưng ý nhất.




_Nên chọn các trang web bán hàng uy tín khi mua hàng trên mạng_​
*9. Lựa chọn thiết kế nồi*
- Với một số người, màu sắc và hình dáng của nồi là vô cùng quan trọng. Hiện nay trên thị trường có rất nhiều loại nồi với các màu sắc nổi bật như: xanh, tím, đỏ, hồng… do vậy trước khi mua cần cân nhắc theo sở thích và không gian bếp để chọn nồi thích hợp.
- Chọn kích thước nồi phù hợp với nơi đặt nồi.




_Nên chọn nồi cơm điện có màu sắc phù hợp với màu tường của căn bếp_
​_Nguồn: Dienmayxanh_​


----------

